# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Διασταύρωση καρδερινοκάναρου με καναρίνι. εμπόδια στη δυνατότητα γονιμοποίησης.

## lagreco69

Καλησπερα!  :Happy: 

Οπως εχω προαναφερει στο post #72. 

Εγω βαλει το θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρο με τον Tweety, το κιτρινο Timbrado για να ικανοποιησει και αυτη τα ενστικτα της. 

Ετσι το ειχα σχεδιασει λοιπον. 

Να κανουν τα αυγα τους και αργοτερα να τους εδινα ενα η δυο νεοσσους αναλογα πως θα τα πηγαιναν, να τους μεγαλωνε το ζευγαρι. 

Σημερα το καρδερινοκαναρο εκανε το πρωτο αυγο. 

Η φωλια ειναι λιτη και απεριτη. ετσι την θελει η θηλυκια .. τεσσερα καλαθακια νημα εχει χαλασει στον πατο του κλουβιου. 



Το αυγο τους το πηρα πριν λιγο για να το ανοιξω, απο καθαρη περιεργεια και το αντικατεστησα με το ενα ασπορο απο την πρασινη καναρα.  

Υπηρχε περιπτωση να ηταν ενσπορο? η λογικη απαντηση ειναι οχι. η ιστορια μας εχει διδαξει χρονια τωρα, οτι τα καρδερινοκαναρα ειναι στειρα. 

Και αυτος ειναι και ο κυριως λογος που εγω ειμαι εναντιον της αναπαραγωγης καρδερινας-καναρινιου. 

Τι βλεπετε εσεις στις φωτογραφιες? 

Γιατι εγω απο την χαρα που μπορει να μην βλεπω καλα.

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη εγώ βλέποντας τη φωτογραφία, σκέφτηκα το καρδερινικάναρό σου είναι κανάρα,

βέβαια αυτά που γνωρίζω είναι απειροελάχιστα, οπότε...

----------


## jk21

παιδια αυτο που βλεπουμε ως κυκλακι απο οτι ξερω δειχνει οτι εχει πεσει σπορος απο το αρσενικο .Αυτο ειναι λογικο να εχει γινει αφου ο τιμπραντινος εχει κανει τη δουλεια του .Αυτο που θεωρητικα τουλαχιστον ξερουμε οτι δεν γινεται ,ειναι η απο εκει και περα διαιρεση του αρχικου εμβρυου σε περισσοτερα κυτταρα και η σταδιακη δημιουργια του κορμιου και των οργανω .Σε πρωτη φαση δηλαδη δεν εκπλησσομαι .Μην αφαιρεσεις παντως τα επομενα .Θα κοιταξω να μαθω πιο εγκυρα το τι και πως

----------


## johnakos32

Νομιζω συμφωνω με οτι προειπε ο Δημητρης , δεν θα μπορεσει το εμβρυο να μειωθει και να διαιρεθεί αντιστοιχα , δεν θα αρχιζε αναπτυξη δηλαδη .
Αυτο ειναι σπερμα απο τον αρσενικο στον ωαριο (κροκο) του αυγου .Αστα τα αλλα και δες τα στον φακο την 5η ημερα !
Οι μουλοι που εχω ακουσει οτι δεν ειναι στερα πουλια νομιζω ειναι καναρινι με φλωρο (τα θηλυκα) , σκινο βενεζουελας και με τα σκαρθακια αλλα και παλι μαλλον οχι με καναρινι . Μπερδεμα τα ζευγαρωματα αυτα !

----------


## lagreco69

> Δημήτρη εγώ βλέποντας τη φωτογραφία, σκέφτηκα το καρδερινικάναρό σου είναι κανάρα,


Καλησπερα! Αντωνη. 

Λες να μην μπορω να ξεχωρισω την καναρα απο το καρδερινοκαναρο. 

Δεν θα το ενεφερα εαν δεν ημουν 100% σιγουρος.  :Happy: 

\\

----------


## jk21

Θεωρητικα μονο υβριδιο καναρινιου με   σκαρθι (serinus canaria ) μπορει να δωσει απογονους και πρακτικα πραγματι αυτο εχει διαπιστωθει .Μαλιστα αν θυμαμαι καλα ,τα αρσενικα σκαρθοκαναρα ειναι πιο γονιμα ,με τα θηλυκα λιγοτερο 

αυτο συμβαινει γιατι ειναι ξαδερφακια στο ειδος 

ο φλωρος ,η καρδερινα και αλλα γνωστα ευρωπαικα finches ειναι σε αλλη οικογενεια (carduelis )

----------


## gpapjohn

Έτσι όπως το έγραψα... δικαιολογημένα απάντησες έτσι, δικό μου το φταίξιμο.

δεν είχα σκοπό να σε αμφισβητήσω, όντας και άσχετος,

απλά έγραψα αυτό που σκέφτηκα.

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν υπαρχει φταιξιμο.  :Happy:

----------


## lefteris13

ασπορα δεν ειναι μονο οσα δεν εχουν τιποτα στο κεντρο του κροκου, αλλα κι οσα εχουν κατι λευκο αλλα οχι με σαφη μορφη, ειχα δει μια φωτο αν τη βρω..τωρα στο συγκεκριμενο μοιαζει με κυκλακι-σαν ενσπορο αυγο σε καποιες φωτο, σε αλλες οχι τοσο, οποτε δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι ενσπορο γιατι μπορει να παραπλανουν οι φωτο..ειχα κι εγω 2 ασπορα στην 1η γεννα με κατι λευκο στο κεντρο http://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/...ps53d90771.jpg

----------


## johnakos32

Aυτο σημαινει οτι δεν ειχε ξεκινησει η αναπτυξη αλλα υπηρχε σπερμα για να θεωρηθει ενσπορο .Και εγω ειχα ενα τετοιο αυγο!

----------


## lagreco69

> στο συγκεκριμενο μοιαζει με κυκλακι-σαν ενσπορο αυγο σε καποιες φωτο, σε αλλες οχι τοσο, οποτε δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι ενσπορο γιατι μπορει να παραπλανουν οι φωτο..


Καλησπερα! φιλε Λευτερη. 


Το αυγο ηταν ενσπορο. ειχε ξεκαθαρα σπερμα απο τον αρσενικο μεσα. 

Στις φωτογραφιες εκανα οτι καλυτερο μπορουσα. δεν ειχαμε ημερα με ηλιο σημερα και ο φωτισμος εβγαινε χαμηλος. καποιες φωτογραφιες ειναι με φλας και καποιες οχι. 

Μπορει καποιες φωτογραφιες να παραπλανουν, εγω σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θελω να παραπλανησω κανεναν.  

Ξερω πολυ καλα να ξεχωριζω ενα ενσπορο αυγο απο ενα ασπορο. 

Εκει που πρεπει να εστιασουμε τωρα, ειναι εαν τα καρδερινοκαναρα ειναι στειρα η τελικα γονιμα. 

Μην το πηγαινουμε το γεγονος στην αλλη οχθη. 
Το πουλι ειναι καρδερινοκαναρο και το αυγο ηταν ενσπορο.  :Happy:  

Παει αυτο. 

Απο εδω και περα μας ενδιαφερει, εαν θα κανουν και αλλα αυγα και εαν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να ερθουν νεοσσοι στην ζωη.

----------


## mitsman

To αυγο ειναι ασπορο, το ιδιο σημαδι βλεπω απο πουλια που κανουν αυγα στον πατο περιοδο που δεν εχουν αρσενικο μεσα!!

----------


## jk21

αν υπαρχει μικρο λευκο σημαδακι ,  ειναι ασπορα 



αν υπαρχει λιγο μεγαλυτερο σημαδι σαν δακτυλιος ,οπως ο παρακατω αρχικα 

\

ή εδω ακομα πιο προχωρημενης εκολλαψης 


τοτε ειναι ενσπορο 

εγω εδω (αν και η φωτο δεν ειναι η πλεον κατατοπιστικη ) 

βλεπω δακτυλιο (ενσπορο )

----------


## johnakos32

Ασπορα θα βγαλει , θα περιμενουμε 5 μερες θα τα κανει ωοσκοπηση ο Μητσος θα δει κιτρινο κροκο θα τα ανοιξει και θα εχουν το ιδιο σημαδι μεσα .Απλα η αναπτυξη του εμβρυου δεν θα ξεκινησει!

----------


## lefteris13

Γιαννη αλλο τα ασπορα, αλλο τα ενσπορα που δεν αναπτυσσονται..εδω συζηταμε αν ειναι ενσπορα ή ασπορα, την αναπτυξη ή μη την κοιτας αφου καταληξεις πρωτα οτι ειναι ενσπορα.στο τελευταιο ποστ λες ασπορα..τα ενσπορα που δεν ξεκιναει η αναπτυξη..λαθος.τα δικα μου ηταν ασπορα 100%, τωρα και του Δημητρη απ τις φωτο το 1 το βλεπε ενσπορο, αλλα αλλο τι εβλεπα εγω απο κοντα, αν κι η φωτο νομιζω ειναι αρκετα κατατοπιστικη οτι κυκλακι δεν υπαρχει σε κανενα απλα ενα λευκο σημαδακι.τωρα στην περιπτωση εδω ο Δημητρης το βλεπει ασπορο κι εγω εχω τις αμφιβολιες μου, ο εταιρος Δημητρης που το δε κι απο κοντα σιγουρα ενσπορο οποτε να δουμε στην πορεια την αναπτυξη εμβρυου ή οχι, δικο του ειναι το θεμα αυτος εχει το μαχαιρι και το καρπουζι

----------


## jk21

εγω δηλωσα οτι το λευκο σημαδακι ειναι μεγαλο κυκλικο και το βλεπω ενσπορο ,οχι ασπορο ,εκτος αν μας μπερδευει η φωτο  .Κοιταξτε στην μεγαλυτερη φωτο με τον μεγαλο κροκο που εβαλα σαν παραδειγμα ασπορου απο το δικτυο ,ποσο μικρο ειναι το λευκο σημαδακι και σκεφτειτε οτι θα επρεπε να ηταν ακομα περισσοτερο μικρο ,στην δικια μας φωτο του Δημητρη


κατα τα αλλα συμφωνω ως προς το μπερδεμα του Γιαννη ,με τον Λευτερη

----------


## johnakos32

Δηλαδη οταν λεμε οτι ενα πουλι ειναι στειρο το εννοουμε ως προς το οτι δεν εχει ωαρια ή τα ωαρια του δεν εχουν την δυνατοτητα για να αναπτυχθει το εμβρυο? 

*Δημητρη συγνωμη αν σου χαλαω το θεμα!

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν ενα αρσενικο καρδερινοκαναρο βγαζει σπερματικο υγρο με σπερμα ή οχι (αν και εδω εχουμε θηλυκο ) αλλα οτι και βγει ,κατα την γονιμοποιηση του ωαριου του καναρινιου δεν υπαρχει συμβατοτητα γονιδιων και δεν προχωρα η εκολλαψη 

επισης ενα θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρο ,κανει αυγα αλλα δεν μπορουν να γονιμοποιηθουν λογω ασυμβατοτητας με τα σπερματοζωαρια του καναρινιου 

νομιζω παντως οτι τα αρσενικα ναι μεν παραγουν σπερματικο υγρο ,αλλα δεν εχει μεσα σπερμα

----------


## johnakos32

Ισως αξιζει να συζητηθει στην καταληλη κατηγορια να μην χαλαμε και το θεμα , να απομονώσουμε τα ποστ στην κατηγορια υβριδίων.
Τοτε γιατι τοσα θηλυκα καρδερινοκαναρα μετα απο χρονια αυτου του υβριδιου δεν δοκιμαζαν να μπουν με καναρινι? Πιστευω πολλοι το δοκιμαζαν και δεν πετυχεναι , λες ο Δημητρης να ειναι τυχερος και σώζοντας το καρδερινοκαναρο βγηκε και γονιμο ! Για σκεψου ομως !

----------


## lefteris13

> εγω δηλωσα οτι το λευκο σημαδακι ειναι μεγαλο κυκλικο και το βλεπω ενσπορο ,οχι ασπορο ,εκτος αν μας μπερδευει η φωτο  .Κοιταξτε στην μεγαλυτερη φωτο με τον μεγαλο κροκο που εβαλα σαν παραδειγμα ασπορου απο το δικτυο ,ποσο μικρο ειναι το λευκο σημαδακι και σκεφτειτε οτι θα επρεπε να ηταν ακομα περισσοτερο μικρο ,στην δικια μας φωτο του Δημητρη
> 
> 
> κατα τα αλλα συμφωνω ως προς το μπερδεμα του Γιαννη ,με τον Λευτερη


στην 1η αναφορα 'Δημητρη' εννοουσα εσενα οσον αφορα τα δικα μου αυγα, στην 2η εννοουσα το μιτσμαν κι στην 3η το lagreco..δε διαφωνω οτι η περιπτωση εδω φερνει πολυ σε ενσπορο σε σχεση με τα δικα μου που δεν ηταν ετσι, αλλα δεν παυουν να ναι φωτογραφιες που μπορει να μπερδευουν.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη δεν πιστευω οτι θα υπαρξει εκκολαψη 


αρσενικα καρδερινοκαναρα με καναρινια εχουν δοκιμαστει και δεν υπαρχει καμμια γνωστη επιτυχης προσπαθεια ,αλλα μονο μια φημη για καποιο καποτε καπου στο εξωτερικο .... στην ουσια τιποτα δηλαδη 

θηλυκα καρδερινοκαναρα με καναρινια ,δεν νομιζω και πολλα να εχουν δοκιμαστει ... τα μισα τα αμολανε ,οσοι για το << αυτι >> τους και την τσεπη του παραγουν καρδερινοκαναρα (συνηθως μαλιστα με πιασμενα αρσενικα γαρδελια ) και οσα δεν αμολανε ,τα εχουν ως παραμανες για τα αυγα ειτε καναρινιων ,ειτε πιο συχνα ζευγαριων καρδερινας (συνηθως και αυτα πιασμενα .... γιατι αυτα συνηθως πιο συχνα παρατανε τα αυγα ... ) 

δεν ειναι πολλοι σαν τον Δημητρη που ενδιαφερονται να νοιωσουν την προσπαθεια και χαρα της αναπαραγωγης και τα ατυχα συνηθως θηλυκα ... 

αν μαλιστα ο Δημητρης τρεφει αυτη την ελπιδα μηπως τυχον και γινει κατι ,ειναι για να κινηθει ξανα το ενδιαφερον των εκτροφεων για τα θηλυκα υβριδια και δεν εχουν την τυχη που εχουν σημερα 

αν θελει και ο Δημητρης θα δουμε για τυχον μετακινηση

----------


## lagreco69

Το καρδερινοκαναρο εκανε και αλλο αυγο σημερα. 

Το πηρα με την πλαστικη λαβιδα και το εβαλα στην θηλυκια Timbrado. 

Το ζεσταινει ηδη. 

Αντε να δουμε ....

----------


## HarrisC

Μπραβο Δημητρη.Ποσο χρονων ειναι το καρδερινοκαναρο??

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Χαρη. 

Δεν ξερω, ομως φαινεται για πιτσιρικα. 

Το κακο ειναι οτι τα Timbrados εσπασαν το αυγο και το εφαγαν. 

Δεν το περιμενα' οτι δεν θα το δεχοντουσαν.

----------


## jk21

θα  << επιανε >> ισως καλυτερα ,αν το εβαζες αφου ειχαν κανει και δικα τους 

κρατα τα επομενα αν βγαλει και βαλτα οταν κανουν αυγα τα τιμπραντο

----------


## antonisveria

παρα πολυ ωραιο θεμα....μπραβο

----------


## jk21

απο αυτα που καταλαβαινω παντως απο εδω

http://genetics.thetech.org/ask/ask225

http://translate.google.com/translat...org/ask/ask225


το υβριδιο εχει σπερμα ή ωαριο ,αλλα τα χρωμοσωματα που μεταφερουν μεσα τους ,εχουν ενα ξεμπαρκο ζευγαρι που δεν μπορει μετα να ταιριαξει με καποιο των χρωμοσωματων που εχουν τα δυο ειδη απο τα οποια προηλθε .Βεβεια αυτο που λεω ειναι αρκετα επισφαλες γιατι απο γενετικη δεν πολυσκαμπαζω 

αλλα υπαρχουν 1-2 ατομα εδω ,που αν δουνε το θεμα πιστευω θα μας βοηθησουν 



Θα ηθελα επισης εδω να ξαναπω την λεξη που δινουμε στα πλασματα αυτα ,που προερχονται απο δυο ειδη της φυσης  ,μεσω ηθελημενης δικιας μας πιεσης ,οπως και καθε ..... Υβρι - διο  .....

που δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο και ας μην θελουμε να το παραδεχτουμε ,απο μια Υβρις  προς τον Δια  

οχι ντε και καλα τον γνωστο Δια ,αλλα τον οποιοδηποτε Δια δημιουργησε τον κοσμο αυτο ,αναλογα με τα πιστευω του καθενος  ...

----------


## lagreco69

Σημερα το πρωι το καρδερινοκαναρο εκανε και αλλο αυγο. 

Λογικα ειναι ενσπορο και αυτο γιατι το διασκεδαζουν για τα καλα! πεφτει πολυ βατεμα.  

Το πηρα και το φυλαξα. τωρα περιμενω τα Timbrados να κανουν αυγα και να τους το δωσω και αυτο. 

Ποσες ημερες ομως αντεχει το αυγο, χωρις να κλωσηθει?

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη για καμμια εβδομαδα το πολυ ,αν ειναι σε δροσερο χωρο ,με επαρκη υγρασια ,ειναι οκ .Παραπανω υπαρχουν πιθανοτητες αλλα μειωνονται σιγα σιγα σημαντικα

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν το βλεπω Μητσαρα να το πανε τα Timbrados για δευτερη τοσο συντομα. 

Κριμα!

----------


## jk21

δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα να δοκιμασεις τοτε .Αρκει να μην κανουν και κεινα αρκετα αυγα και δεν μπορουν να κλωσσηθουν σωστα στη φωλια 

Μηπως κατα λαθος εχεις εσυ ή κανενας γνωστος σου γιαουρτομηχανη ή συσκευη που κρατα το γαλα των μωρων σε σταθερη θερμοκρασια;

----------


## vag21

γιατι δεν τα αφηνεις στο πραγματικο ζευγαρι ????????

----------


## jk21

πραγματι θα μπορουσες να βαλεις πχ πλαστικα μεχρι να δεις αν θα κατσει η θηλυκια και μετα βαζεις και τα πραγματικα

----------


## lagreco69

> Μηπως κατα λαθος εχεις εσυ ή κανενας γνωστος σου γιαουρτομηχανη ή συσκευη που κρατα το γαλα των μωρων σε σταθερη θερμοκρασια;


Το σκεφτηκα και εγω. οχι δεν μπορω να βρω απο καπου. 




> πραγματι θα μπορουσες να βαλεις πχ πλαστικα μεχρι να δεις αν θα κατσει η θηλυκια και μετα βαζεις και τα πραγματικα


Ειχα βαλει πλαστικο στο πρωτο που ειχε κανει και το πεταξε εξω απο την φωλια με το ραμφος. 

Ξερω εγω που δεν της τα αφηνω. 

Τελικα χωρισα τα Timbrados με μη οπτικο χωρισμα και το εβαλα στην θηλυκια. 

Το κλωσαει κανονικα εδω και μερικες ωρες. 

5-6 ημερες να το κλωσησει, εστω να δουμε τι γινεται.

----------


## johnakos32

Καλησπερα σας !
Βαζω μια φωτο και περιμενω να μου πειτε αν το βλεπετε για ενσπορο ή ασπορο.....









(Το κυκλακι κατω δεξια)






* Δημητρη πεντε μερες σημερα κανε ωοσκοπηση και πες μας και για το αυγο!

----------


## jk21

μαλλον ενσπορο ,αν και ετσι που φαινεται δεν δειχνει ξεκαθαρα αν ειναι ολοκληρος δακτυλιος

----------


## lefteris13

σιγουρα ασπορο δεν υπαρχει κανενα κυκλακι, 1 αχνο ασπραδι ακανονιστου σχηματος ετσι ηταν και τα δικα μου(αλλα το χαν κεντρικα οπως τα ενσπορα, εδω ειναι αλλου για αλλου)

----------


## lagreco69

Περασαν εξι ημερες κλωσιματος και το αυγο δεν αναπτυχθηκε καθολου. 

Δεν εκανε αλλο αυγο, να δοκιμασω ξανα.

----------


## HarrisC

Αν μιλαμε παντα για καρδερινοκαναρο + καναρινι,αστο Δημητρη.Ριξε αλλου την ενεργεια και την ορεξη σου.

----------


## Steliosan

Εγω λεω να συνεχισεις μηπως γινεις ο νεος mythbuster.

----------

